# Ridgid R29302 Plunge Base Problem



## Adrenolin (Jun 3, 2012)

Hello folks,

Bought this combo kit last year and just today grabbed the plunge base for the first time and it is extremely stiff to the point where it will not even spring back up without quite a bit of additional force. Removing the motor I disassembled the plunge base, degreased, cleaned, checked for burrs and/or other deformations on the tubes and all seems good. I lubricated the tubes lightly and reassembled. While it does now slide up/down easier it hardly glides. Still takes quite a bit of downward force to start the motion down resulting in a very jerky start. When lessening the force it does at least slide back up on its own now.

Over the last few hours I've picked the plunge base up and have now likely plunged it downwards a few hundred times and while much better it still remains far from smooth gliding.

When disassembled I checked the tubes with a caliper and they seem to be straight, not bent, twisted or deformed at all.

Any suggestions, ideas or pointers aside from honing the 2 tube cylinders out slightly to see if that works?

Thanks


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

If the tubes are not perfectly 90 degrees perpendicular to the base; they will be cocked at an angle in the plunge section. Both tubes must be parallel, have you checked the distance at the bottom and the top? Either out of perpendicular or parallel could cause binding.

I an assuming from your explanation you carefully removed all the old lubricant. I use wax on mine and keep it buffed well. Oil base lubricant collects sawdust and other debris; grease hardens and will stick.

Just a couple of thoughts, Mike or someone else will likely have the correct answer. Maybe that why it has the name Ridgid. JK :wacko:


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

You do not have the plunge lock partly on????


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

No way the router could have been dropped?
And you don't know if it plunged well last year or not?
I'm thniking not, you're on the ball.
I suspect a lemon or an accidenatl drop that you don't know about.

Mine? I'd get a replacement, routing should be fun not frustrating.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Ridgid offers a lifetime guarantee on their tools, have them repair or replace it.


----------



## Adrenolin (Jun 3, 2012)

Daikusan.. Yes I've checked the measurements and angles of the tubes to each other as well as to the base using a digital angle finder, calipers and a dial indicator. From what I can tell they are pretty much exactly on. I agree with your thoughts on oils and grease and rarely use either. I did use Fluid Film which is a lubricant and rust inhibitor. It sprays on and for this purpose gets wiped off though it leaves a very light film. It is so light it doesn't attract dust nor does it get sticky. Been using it for years and its a great product. Normally I'd use a paste wax and buff. Lol on the Ridgid comment.. I've had good results with my Ridgid products though I'm not a fanboy. I'll research and buy decent tools looking for deals or sales not necessarily by brand.

Jw.. Hi James, lol good one. Yeah I've completely removed the plunge lock. 

Quillman.. I wanted this router and while visiting back home last year (Canada) it was purchased for me. I checked it at the time for power and that was it unfortunately. Got back stateside where I live and have used the router and fixed base only. The plunge base has been stored in the included storage bag up on a shelf since. I'm doubtful of a drop or fall however it could just be a lemon. I believe the tubes on the base are good and the problem is with the guides on the upper clamp section that glides down over the tubes.

Hi Mike.. Since this was purchased for me while in Canada I was told by Ridgid that I couldn't register the product down here. Hence no lifetime warranty since it does have to be registered for their LSA.


I haven't had much shop time but I've kept the plunge base near me and whenever I get a chance I simply work the 2 sections repeatedly. Watching a movie the other night resulted in about 1000 compressions with likely 2500 or so since I noticed the issue last week. I've disassembled and cleaned the 2 sections a few times now and overall it is much better and can actually be used. It's still not buttery smooth by any stretch and still sticks at the top unless I give it a few quick actions first. I'm gonna call Ridgid just to see if on the off chance I can get a replacement but doubt it. I'll check to see what a replacement will cost. Again I believe the issue is in the guide rings inside the upper clamp section that slides down over the tubes. I might try and hone these slightly to see if this helps before I have to purchase a replacement plunger though ill wait on that until after I give them a call.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi Adrenolin. I have the Ridgid R29302 combo. I have not used my plunge base in a while, but I find with my router and fixed base, which is mounted on my table, I have to sometimes pull the motor out and polish the motor (aluminum) where it slides in the base. It gets, I'm guessing it's called an oxidation build up, and so the motor gets hard to adjust, up and down. I polish the motor with a Scotch Bright pad and some WD40. I don't know if this might be your problem, as well. I would like to find something I could use to keep this from happening. For now I just pull the motor out, every now and then and polish.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh, and you have to had registered you Router, with Ridgid, after you bought it, for the Lifetime Warranty to be good. I had to send a copy of the receipt and the bar code in to activate the warranty. And with all 6 of my Ridgid product, I've never had a problem to test the warranty (knocking on wood!)


----------



## Adrenolin (Jun 3, 2012)

Hi Lee,

The problem I'm having it with the sliding tubes on the plunge base binding somewhere inside the guides in the clamping/top section of the plunge base. The motor itself slides in and out fine and haven't had an issue with oxidation. I have my R4512 table saw and shop vac registered with Ridgid, have used the service once and it was pain free with great service. Unfortunately the router was purchased in Canada and when I called Ridgid about it they said it couldn't be registered for the LSA here in the US. Hopefully I can resolve the issue myself via trial and error or purchase a replacement plunge base.. Depending on the price of course.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

If you have any problems getting this sorted out send me an email (click on my name to do so) and I will help you with it. Companies listen when 100K members are asking.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Well I thought maybe it could still be something to the same effect. Since I believe the sliding tubes are made of Aluminum as well. But it's good to hear you did at least used the Warranty service once and it was pain free!! That's always good to hear, when you have a shop full of Ridgid tools!! ;o)


----------

